# FS: Bi-color



## OscarMeyer (Apr 22, 2010)

I picked him up for 35 bucks from island pets unlimited, extremely healthy and a real beauty! he did amazing in my tank for roughly 3-4 months now ive caught him a few times nipping at my corals, so unfortinately he has to go.

i would like to get 30obo or willing to trade for corals, let me see what you got!










I also have a flame dwarf angel, that i also might be selling but would like to move the bicolor first to see if the dwarf will keep its bad habit of nipping as well

again id like to get 75 obo, or trade for corals let me see what you got!










Cheers OscarMeyer


----------



## BCBigWolf & Pack (Apr 21, 2010)

PM sent, also at J&L Aquatics, the retail price for the bi-color for 19.95 and the Flame for 45.95.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

BCBigWolf & Pack said:


> Hi, I'll offer you $40.00 for the pair as at J&L I can get the bi-color for 19.95 and the Flame for 45.95.


From the buy and sell rules



> 4)No Low balling or auction style : if someone is selling for 100$ and it's worth around that, dont offer 25$ just because you can.


I have no idea what the value of these fish are but if you want to give a low ball offer to what the seller is wanting, best done in a pm. Rules are rules


----------



## BCBigWolf & Pack (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> From the buy and sell rules
> 
> I have no idea what the value of these fish are but if you want to give a low ball offer to what the seller is wanting, best done in a pm. Rules are rules


True, and have amended my post accordingly but there should be rules about over inflating prices to protect members who are not familiar with prices as well.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

That could be a matter of opinion,

tho the orig price could have been lower, it could have been a juvi, some fish are worth more as an adult. Some poeple price things not to move it fast but what they feet the fish is worth.

For the most part, poeple tend to comment on prices they feel are unreasonable



BCBigWolf & Pack said:


> True, and have amended my post accordingly but there should be rules about over inflating prices to protect members who are not familiar with prices as well.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

lol sounds like drama were u located?


----------



## OscarMeyer (Apr 22, 2010)

lol the prices are obo, and im not solid on the price, just a starting point 

im located in burnaby in the brentwood mall area


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bottom line is that it is up to the seller to list what price they want and up to the buyer to make sure they are not paying too high


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

$75 for both or just for the flame angel?


----------



## OscarMeyer (Apr 22, 2010)

^ i shot you a PM


----------



## OscarMeyer (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump to the top

getting the bi-color and the flame out this week 20 for the bicolor and 40 for the flame.


----------



## OscarMeyer (Apr 22, 2010)

pending deal.


----------



## OscarMeyer (Apr 22, 2010)

SOLD thanks phil!


----------

